# The Elder Scrolls



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Anybody here a fan of the Elder Scrolls series? I've logged literally hundreds and hundreds of hours playing Oblivion, and I'm just pissing my pants with excitement for Skyrim. Seriously. If you've played any of the Elder Scrolls game, TALK2ME. If you haven't, you should probably be playing them rite nao instead of reading this. xD

EDIT: I'm particularly interested in what types of characters you're playing! I'll post mine in a sec.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Ohkeeeeee. My main character is a Breton specializing in strength and speed. Her main skillzzz are blade, armorer, block, acrobatics, light armor, marksman and restoration. :]


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I might just reinstall it, I still have the saves on my pc


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I would highly recommend doing that! xD


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I invested an incomprehensible amount of time into Morrowind! I also played through Oblivion + all DLC. Can't say I cared as much for Oblivion as I did for Morrowind; but definitely some of my fondest gaming moments lie with the Elder Scrolls series


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Guess I'm the odd man out.
As I've never enjoyed the Morrowwind/Oblivion/Mass Effect/Fallout 3/Dragon age, games. xD 

Come on, BioWare! Make a new game already!!!


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I quite liked Dragon Age! But that's just because Alistair kind of sort of stole my heart. <3 But you know, I could never was able to get into Fallout for some reason. I guess I just prefer a fantasy setting to a post-apocalyptic one. (By the way, Dragon Age and Mass Effect = Bioware, Fallout and Elder Scrolls = Bethesda.)

BUT ANYWAY. I started Morrowind, but I completely ruined it for myself by using console commands. :[


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I got bored after learning how to dupe items. I just duped the most powerful spell scroll several hundred times instead of trying to play the right way.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Timeofallout said:


> I invested an incomprehensible amount of time into Morrowind! I also played through Oblivion + all DLC. Can't say I cared as much for Oblivion as I did for Morrowind; but definitely some of my fondest gaming moments lie with the Elder Scrolls series


Agreed. Stealing glass armor in MW ftw.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

I've played through Oblivion at lleast 4 times. I wasnt really into those games when i was younger. Ive considered buying an original xbox just to play morrowind


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cosmic said:


> I quite liked Dragon Age! But that's just because Alistair kind of sort of stole my heart. <3 But you know, I could never was able to get into Fallout for some reason. I guess I just prefer a fantasy setting to a post-apocalyptic one. (By the way, Dragon Age and Mass Effect = Bioware, Fallout and Elder Scrolls = Bethesda.)
> 
> BUT ANYWAY. I started Morrowind, but I completely ruined it for myself by using console commands. :[


EEEEEEUUUUUUUUWWWWWWAAAAAA! You actually like Alistar!?

I rage against Alistar!

In fact I had him killed at the Land's meet.

He had to die.
Die for that most grievous crime!
The crime of simply being Alistar!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

OtherGlove said:


> I've played through Oblivion at lleast 4 times. I wasnt really into those games when i was younger. Ive considered buying an original xbox just to play morrowind


o_o

play it on your PC! The ****tiest of today's PC can run it. On Xbox you can't get mods!

so no one liked Arena or Daggerfall? Silly kids thinking Oblivion is the best of the series...:roll :b

Arena:






Daggerfall:


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

David777 said:


> EEEEEEUUUUUUUUWWWWWWAAAAAA! You actually like Alistar!?
> 
> I rage against Alistar!
> 
> ...


LULZ.
Yus, I love him. He stole my little nerd gurl heart when he gave my character that rose. But you know, I think a lot of guys can't stand Alistair. He is pretty mentally deficient at times. xD

And I never played the first two! I tried to download Arena a while ago, but it didn't work for some reason. I'm a bit of a graphics ***** anyway, I have a tough time playing ugly games.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Logan X said:


> o_o
> 
> play it on your PC! The ****tiest of today's PC can run it. On Xbox you can't get mods!
> 
> so no one liked Arena or Daggerfall? Silly kids thinking Oblivion is the best of the series...:roll :b


No I do realize Morrowind is better, thats why Im willing to buy an xbox. I just wasnt into the genre, period, when I had the original xbox. Ive always been more into console gaming. Even if I played it on my PC, id still want to play the console version.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I have Oblivion for my 360, I really should play it with Skyrim coming out soon. I've never beaten an Elder Scrolls game before. 

As for Dragon Age, Alistair was kinda funny with some of his lines, but some of the sarcastic comments you can make toward him are absolutely impossible to resist. I remember right before you go to Redcliffe and he stops you to tell you something, there's an option to respond saying something like "Let me guess, you're an idiot?" And his response had me rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to be hooked on Oblivion I think I played around 200 hours in total of that game I overplayed it way to much. I was a Imperial warrior and used blades (or swords) instead of axes and maces. I got to level 31 I think with max deadric armour and got several mods including a medieval one where I have medieval armour and a horse with medieval armour on it. I did a bit with the construction set and made my own little island with a forest and a house on it and put a teleport there from my Anvil house, lots of fun :boogie

Cant wait for Skyrim to come out I will probally be getting it this Christmas:boogie


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I spent an unhealthy amount of time playing ES.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Cant wait for Skyrim to come out I will probally be getting it this Christmas:boogie[/QUOTE said:


> I have a feeling no one is going to have it for xmas


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

In an ideal world I'll have Skyrim first thing on the 11th of November. No. Wait. In a truly ideal world I'd have it right meow.

Has anybody read up on Skyrim? The radiant story system kind of blew my mind. :boogie


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This seemed appropiate :b:


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

ASLDKFJA;SLDFKJ
ASD;LFKJAS;LDFKJ
AS;LDFKJADS;LKFJA;SLDKFJA;SLDKFJA;DSLKFJA;DSLFKJAOGIH 

HOLY MOTHER OF JEEBUZZZZZ.
Yes. Okay. Best video ever. I just threw that ****e up on facebook. xD


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, Skyrim is in development at last huh? I had stopped looking on the TES website. I was really hoping that they'd set it in the Black Marsh/Argonia, but oh well...

Ahhh, yes, many fond memories of Morrowind and Oblivion, I still have my map of Vvardenfell up on the wall.  And I actually taught myself how to read and write in daedric, I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

Spent quite a bit of time on Oblivion. 

Ironically, the Oblivion gates were my least favourite part of the game. My personal favourite mission was the one where you got sucked into the painting and had to fight off painted monsters, pretty original.

I usually create warrior characters. I tend to find mages fiddly. Although I'm tempted to try a new route and go magical in Skyrim. 

As a Celt I have a natural inclination towards the Bretons. Also looking forward to being left handed in Skrim, now that it lets you.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

MagusAnima -- You taught yourself Daedric!? WILL YOU HAVE MY BABIES PLZ? <3

Einangra -- Bro, I'm with you on the whole Oblivion-gates-are-the-boogers-of-the-game deal. I have a really high level character who hasn't even visited Kvatch because I don't want to deal with the gates. xD And I usually go for a combat/stealth kind of character. <3 Bretons with swords ftw~


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I much prefer fallout. I'm a post apocalyptic/scifi nut.
The whole medieval setting in video games never appealed to me. I think it's because I prefer firearms to swords/melee weapons. And for some reason, I can't STAND those old english accents. I feel like they are over exaggerated and always picture the voice actor behind the microphone squeezing it out unrealistically.

My Favorite voice actress is Jennifer Hale, she is a damn legend. Her voice is perfectly applied to strong female leads - one of the reasons the female shepard is far superior to the boring generic voiced male shepard. And I'm not just saying that because I'm a gal myself. Male Shepard has a horrible voice actor.

Also, gotta love Jennifer's grunts and screams in the metroid Prime series :lol


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

by azura, by azura, by azura!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Morrowind is one of my all time favs.

Could never get in to Oblivion due to the scaling system. The whole world was scaled to your skill level, so there was little incentive to level-up or find cool weapons. You could finish the game with bare fists/unarmed if you wanted to. In Morrowind, you'd get your arse handed to you, trying to pull that ****. The skill-sets were also dumbed-down. It was just a shame, because Oblivion seemed to have good graphics and storyline.

Dragon Age: Origins is the best thing I've played since Morrowind. I quite liked Alistair... he was fun to take the piss out of, like you would with a good friend. I even forced him to be king for a laugh... and he was that pissed-off, but it was funny. The commentary between different party members was hilarious too. I think Bethesda better watch-out.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

I loved oblivion. Now I want to be a deadra lord


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

SkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrim.


My mind, ATM.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

berlusconi said:


> skyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrimskyrim.
> 
> My mind, atm.


you broke the forums.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I thought I had lent it to my nephew, but when he told me that I hadn't, I looked again and finally found it. So I'm installing it as I'm typing this. I feel like started all over since I haven't played early '09.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet! Let me know what type of character you end up making. =DD


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

ELDER SCROLLS, F' YEAH!

I must have played Morrowind for hours, and hours. Freakin' n'wah b1tches! 


Oblivion too! That was my first game I bought for my first 360. The gates seemed soo awesome at first! Then it was like, 'how many left now?' -.-'

The idea was pretty sweet though, I loved how the ambience changed when you got near them, red skies and windy. 

Honestly, I have a very few game selection, about 3 right now. I'm not interested in anything at the moment until SKYRIM was announced for 11/11/11.

Will I get it, heck yeah! But I'm kinda dissapointed that were starting in a dungeon/prison cell, AGAIN! wtf really? REALLY?

All ES needs is more of personal life in the game than just exploring and leveling. Like add a social life to it, and that would like seriously topple any MMORPG. 

peace out my n'wah b1tches. =]


----------



## mynameistristan (Feb 17, 2011)

i played both morrowind and oblivion. loved them. I also played Dragonage origin, loved it but all these games got so lonely. I always wanted a game just like oblivion with other players. and then i found this. http://www.darkfallonline.com/index.html i've never turned back to any other rpg games. no levels, just all skilling up like oblivion. 80% of the world is a clan/player city or hamlet or village.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Just in case anybody's interested, here's the newly released Skyrim GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE <333 





This made my eyeballs explode. Literally. I am now without eyes due to a massive overdose of awesome.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't really like Oblivion much at all, but Skyrim looks pretty awesome. Hopefully it isn't a letdown. Oh, that would be such a letdown. I hope that this time every person doesn't have the exact same voice.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

OMFG. I played oblivion literally six hours a day the summer after freshman year (i didn't know i was depressed...) I beat the entire game and literally every side quest, which I'm pretty sure is hard to do and requires a ton of time haha. I don't play video games any more but I loved oblivion. fantastic imagery and landscapes that were so realistic and beautiful, and I loved the whole romantic feel of the game.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Give this a co-op, to start a new separate file from solo, and I will never do anything else in my entire life but play that. lol


Looks great, still far away though.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ive probaly logged in 250 hours in oblivion and yes im a geek


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Give this a co-op, to start a new separate file from solo, and I will never do anything else in my entire life but play that. lol
> 
> Looks great, still far away though.


man, a co-op/multiplayer Elderscrolls would be a dream come true.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Will I get it, heck yeah! But I'm kinda dissapointed that were starting in a dungeon/prison cell, AGAIN! wtf really? REALLY?


It's tradition, all TES games begin with the player as a prisoner.

Anywho, I wouldn't believe all that the gameplay videos promise, I remember watching the Oblivion gameplay vids before it was out and being so excited about it, and then extremely disappointed when so much content was cut out. 

I really hope they get a wider variety of voice actors in for Skyrim, the voice acting was pretty poor in Oblivion. I mean, I didn't really care that Patrick Stewart and Terrence Stamp were voicing oblivion because the other voices (mainly the elves) weren't that great, it just dragged the atmosphere down for me.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

I probably put 600+ into Oblivion. Not all in one character lol. I played a nord with daedric longsword mostly. The ocd in me had me leveling up just right to max out all attributes even luck and making it to level 50. Also collecting one of every enchanted item and storing it in different chests and armoires in the Skingrad house lol. I played on the 360 so it had achievements which were great too. Haven't heard too much on Skyrim but i'm def excited. New quest and dual wielding!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

spacemanspiff said:


> . I played a nord with daedric longsword mostly. The ocd in me had me leveling up just right to max out all attributes even luck and making it to level 50.


Golly, Your the best!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I love The Elder Scrolls. Can't wait for Skyrim!


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

I Love Elder Scrolls (mostly Marrowind and Oblivion). I make houses and such for them, and I am working on a cool treasure hunt quest too. They are just as fun to mod.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I friggin LOVE the elders scrolls series. Morrowind was the BEST!!! I was dissapointed with oblivion, the world was small and items were limited --- but it was a lot of fun still! 
Bethesda said they learned a lot from Oblivion so I think we're going to see a return to a world like Morrowind which is MASSIVE and many more objects! The graphics are amazing and they've made great improvements on the AI and Routine stuff...

I can't wait! EEEEEEEEeeeeEEEEEEeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Barf (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought the Morrowind maps were better designed, because Oblivion just has the same terrain mostly and the dungeons felt a bit repetitive. I still love this game and all the mods available. Also waiting for Skyrim.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Barf said:


> I thought the Morrowind maps were better designed, because Oblivion just has the same terrain mostly and the dungeons felt a bit repetitive. I still love this game and all the mods available. Also waiting for Skyrim.


Are you kidding me? I give credit to Morrowind for introducing me to the Elder Scrolls but no way did Morrowind have better landscaping. A gigantic portion of the map was just brown dirt, with elevations. Same for all regions.

Oblivion, brought in all the lush, beautiful scenaries. Gorgous foliage everywhere, even butterflies. As for the dungeons they were almost the same, I cant really give more credit to any. All that was different that Oblivion looked better but thats not really good to argue over since it was made in a different time.


----------



## Barf (Oct 31, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Are you kidding me? I give credit to Morrowind for introducing me to the Elder Scrolls but no way did Morrowind have better landscaping. A gigantic portion of the map was just brown dirt, with elevations. Same for all regions.
> 
> Oblivion, brought in all the lush, beautiful scenaries. Gorgous foliage everywhere, even butterflies. As for the dungeons they were almost the same, I cant really give more credit to any. All that was different that Oblivion looked better but thats not really good to argue over since it was made in a different time.


Morrowind felt larger to me, even though Oblivion had a larger map. It might just be nostalgia talking because I haven't played Morrowind in a while.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Are you kidding me? I give credit to Morrowind for introducing me to the Elder Scrolls but no way did Morrowind have better landscaping. A gigantic portion of the map was just brown dirt, with elevations. Same for all regions.
> 
> Oblivion, brought in all the lush, beautiful scenaries. Gorgous foliage everywhere, even butterflies. As for the dungeons they were almost the same, I cant really give more credit to any. All that was different that Oblivion looked better but thats not really good to argue over since it was made in a different time.


Both games landscape weren't that good if you ask me. But Morrowind was the more atmospheric game by far, even with all the desertic areas, which made sense if you look at the lore. It was also more varied, well, kinda. And you Gotta love the Dwemer buildings and telvani areas too. But i agree that Bethesda are real lazy with their dungeons. They all look the same. Actually many games suffer from repetitive dungeon design like this. Everything to save a few bucks on production cost i guess.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup, i've played all four of them and completed three of them, except Arena, with every expansion. It's probably my fav game series. Daggerfall holds a special place inside me, because it was the first TES played. Also loved what Bethesda did with Fallout 3... Oblivion with guns.


----------



## Liamrage (Apr 3, 2011)

TES is great, nothing beats first person slashing with a massive sword. Although personally, would love it even more if TES was a gore fest, limbs and heads flying everywhere would be immense.

Anyone played Nehrim? It's a german sort of fan game made from TES 4. It's a stand alone game that has nothing to do with TES at all, it's pretty win to be honest. If you don't mind reading subs. The storyline is pretty immersive. Check it. Can't wait for Skyrim as well, I'm just glad I'd be out of education when it comes out, as I'd imagine I'll be playing through the night every night... ;D

http://nehrim.de/indexEV.html


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Oblivion was the first game i got with the 360 and it's one of my favorite games, but i haven't played any other elder scrolls games. i'm super excited for skyrim though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oblivion vanilla wasn't all that great I though but the modding community made it excellent. Main reason why I prefer these on PC is down to that, the ability for them to be modded and take advantage of it.

Skyrim will be amazing!!!!


----------



## slylee (Apr 29, 2011)

Loved morrowind and oblivion..spent months on both, on morrowind i was a NORD! but sadly they get nerfed in oblivion so i picked the overpowered breton 

Magic all the way, i can pick up a sword in real life but i cant fling a fireball at people xD

skyrim looks amazing and from the wikipedia entires/youtube i'm drooling ^^ 'If you drop a weapon you might find two people fight over who it belongs to' If that actually happens...i'll be dropping loot like rabbit poo just to see fail fights between dirt farmers ;d


----------



## Soulful (May 3, 2011)

I got into the series through Oblivion and logged a ton of time with it. It's still one of my top games. Since then I've tried to get through Morrowind 3 or 4 times but just can't seem to finish the game. Recently I've been playing Dragon Age 2 when I have time and am looking forward to Skyrim!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

slylee said:


> skyrim looks amazing and from the wikipedia entires/youtube i'm drooling ^^ 'If you drop a weapon you might find two people fight over who it belongs to' If that actually happens...i'll be dropping loot like rabbit poo just to see fail fights between dirt farmers ;d


Yeah, because we all know how well the Radiant A.I. in Oblivion worked... :lol

Yes, she's raking the carpet while sitting in a chair. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I loved morrowind- so haunting and desolate.
Oblivion on my 360 was epic too- but lacked some of Morrowind's atmosphere. I also feel that once your character starts t get really powerful and you get more cash and weapons.... it is less fun than trying to make your way as a lowly peasant/warrior/thing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

fast travel ruined the elder scrolls!!!

The long treks and difficulty, removed= less immersive experience by far.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...every game in the series has had fast travel since the first game, Arena.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> fast travel ruined the elder scrolls!!!
> 
> The long treks and difficulty, removed= less immersive experience by far.


true, but you get get mods that disable fast travel and the compass.

Fast travel is useful when you're overloaded with gear and the dungeon you're in is not cleared. Travel to town, sell the loot and come back quick and painless.


----------



## slylee (Apr 29, 2011)

njodis said:


> Yeah, because we all know how well the Radiant A.I. in Oblivion worked... :lol
> 
> Yes, she's raking the carpet while sitting in a chair. Perfectly normal.


aww..bubble burst xD


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

njodis said:


> ...every game in the series has had fast travel since the first game, Arena.


 Yeah, I suppose there was some fast travel transport in Morrowind, but the amount I end up doing in oblivion just kinda sucks.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm excited too!

11.11.11 for da hoard~


----------

